# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست زنی و درس خواندن؟!

## UDK

با سلام.

مشاوران عزیز من یک مشکل مشاوره ای داشتم:

من برنامه تحصیلیم رو به صورت هفته ای تقسیم کردم.و روزانه قرار گذاشتم که 3 درس بخونم.!

ولی احساس میکنم زیاد تست نمیزنم.!یعنی نمیدونم چرا.!با این که خیلیا میگن ما اینقدر تست میزنیم که بعضی تست ها رو چند بار میزنیم.!

من درس رو میخونم ولی احساس میکنم تست کم میزنم.!

مثلا قسمت مشتق پذیری رو خوندم و یک صفحه تست رو تو 1.5 ساعت میزنم.خیلی پایینه سرعتم.!(چطور هم مفهومی بخونم و هم سرعت داشته باشم؟)

یا مثلا تست میزنم بعد دو تا سه روز یادم نمیاد فلان تست که دو یا سه روز پیش زدم نکتش چی بود و کلا چطور حل میشد.!واسه همین تست زنی دیگه واسم کم اهمیت شده.!

تست زنی چقدر توی پیشرفت موثر هست؟

تا میام تست میزنم میبینم وقتم خیلی رفته و باید درس های دیگه هم بخونم..(مگه طول روز چقدره که هم درس بخونم و هم خیلی تست بزنم!)

و این که چطور نکات تست ها یادم بمونه.مثلا 50 تا اگر اگر تست بزنم دو سه روز بعد نکتش یادم نیست!باید چی کنم؟(البته همشون نه و تعدادشون کم هم نیست!)

لطفا یک راهنمایی کنید مشکل من کجاست.!
ممنون

----------


## parnian 19

منم یه مدت این مشکلو داشتم با اینکه درسمو خیلی خوب میخوندم هم سرعت تست زنیم پایین بود هم نکته های درسا یادم میرفت وولی تصمیم گرفتم هم دغدغه ذهنیمو کم کنم هم یه درسو واسه چند روز کنار نذارم
مثلا من ک رشتم ریاضیه درسای فیزیک دیفرانسیل و شیمی جز، درسای اختصاصیمه تو برنامم هر روز این درسا رو میذارم ینی  واسه درسی مثل فیزیک هر روز 10 صفحه از کتاب و 20 تا تست میزنم عربیم تو برنامه ی هر روزم هست هر وقت خستم یا کششم کمه عربی میخونم.بعد از 1هفته هم سرعتم رفت بالا هم نکته ها تو ذهنم موند هم وقت استراحتم بیشتر شد
ببخشید ک طولانی شد امیدوارم ب دردت بخوره البته مشاورای عزیز بهتر میتونن راهنماییت کنن

----------


## UDK

ممنون parnian 19

فقط این که شما واسه هر درس چند تست پیشنهاد میکنید؟

اگر دقت کنید تو کتاب هایی که الان هست تو بازار مثلا میاد واسه هر سوال یک درسنامه میزاره..!این مشکل خیلی اذیت میکنه.!

مثل مبتکران شیمی که تا میای تست بزنی میبینی نمیتونی بزنی میای اخر میبینی درسنامه داره......!همین خیلی از وقت رو میگیره.!

نظرتون چیه؟من خیلی از درس ها رو با همون درسنامه اخر کتاب کمک اموزشی میخونم.خوبه؟

و این که من تست هامو زماندار نمیزنم.!غلطه یا نه هنوز واسه زماندار زوده؟

بعد parnian 19 شما میگید من بعضی درس هارو تو برنامه هر روزم میزارم،خوب مگه طول روز چقدره که این همه درس خوند بعد تازه تست زیا هم زد؟

ممنون میشم مشاوران کمکم کنند!

----------


## parnian 19

اول ک باید کتابو خوب بخونی این تو فهم تستا خیلی کمک میکنه
تو کتاب مبتکران شیمی قبل از این ک تستای هر مبحثو بذارن میگن ک کدوم ایستگاها بش مربوط میشه.اول اونارو بخون بعد تستشو بزن
ب نظر من اینکه بعد از تستا درسنامه میارن خیلی خوبه چون اول رو تستش فک میکنی اشکالات در میاد بعد ک درس نامش خوندی نکتشو کامل میفهمی
اگه فک میکنی نمیتونی چندتا درسو تو یه روز بخونی سعی کن حتما یه روز در میون بخونیش اینجوری یه کم ک جلو میری وقتت زیادم میاد فقط کافیه استرس نداشته باشی.من نصف پارسالمو ب خاطر استرس از دست دادم نزدیکای کنکور میفهمی ک اگه اون وقتایی رو ک افسوس میخوردی مینشستی درس میخوندی کلی جلو میفتادی پس استرس نداشته باش وقتت اصلا کم نیست
من درسای اختصاصی هر روز 10 صفحه کتابو میخونم و 20 تا تست میزنم.ولی هر روز یه درسو نمیخونم یعنی یه روز حسابان میخونم فرداییش دیفرانسیل یا مثلا یه روز فیزیک پیشو میخونم یه روز فیزیک3.............
عربیم تقریبا روزی نیم تا یه ساعت میخونم.تو وقت اضافمم درسای دیگه رو میخونم.ولی از همینجا نمیتونی انقد بخونی سعی کن اول هر روز 5تا تست از درسات بزنی و کم کم زیادش کنی.
در مورد زمندار بودن تستام مشاورا میگن باید شروع کنیم ک تستارو زماندار بزنیم ولی اگه نتونستیم نگران نشو فقط سعی کن کل وقتتو سر یه تست نذاری .اگه دیدی نمیتونی ب جواب برسی پاسخنامشو بخون تا بتونی نکتشو بفهمی بعدش دوباره خودت حلش کن
موفق باشی :29:

----------


## UDK

ممنون parnian 19 جان!

فقط به نظرت خوندن کتاب درسی چقدر میتونه مفید باشه؟

بابا تست هایی که میاد اصلا از کتاب نیست تو کنکور!  :40: 

به نظرت از هر درس چند تا سوال میاد از کتاب تو کنکور؟

چقدر این حرف رو قبول داری که منبع اصلی کنکور کتابه و کتاب واسه کنکور عالیه؟

مثلا تو ازمون های قلمچی که هستم از درس ریاضیات گسسته که سوال میاد خیلی سوالاش سختن.!
بعد میگه منبع کتاب.! صفحه فلان فلان... ولی هیچجاش نیست.!نکنه تو کنکور هم اینطوریه که میگن کتاب بخونید؟

خوب وقتی شما 10 صفحه میخونید از کجا تست های همون 10 صفحه رو میزنید؟(واسه ریاضیات گسسته کدوم کتاب تست هاش استاندارده؟)

در ضمن احساس میکنم استرسم رفته بالا..!!   :28: 

ممنون

----------


## davood

> ممنون parnian 19 جان!
> 
> فقط به نظرت خوندن کتاب درسی چقدر میتونه مفید باشه؟
> 
> بابا تست هایی که میاد اصلا از کتاب نیست تو کنکور! 
> 
> به نظرت از هر درس چند تا سوال میاد از کتاب تو کنکور؟
> 
> چقدر این حرف رو قبول داری که منبع اصلی کنکور کتابه و کتاب واسه کنکور عالیه؟
> ...


منظورشون اونه که موضوع برا اون صفحاته اگه نه همه میدونن که تو کتاب خبر خاصی نیست برا ریاضیات و فیزیک به خصوص
مثلا پارسال اون سوال دینامیکی که یک طناب بود که اگه با شدت بکشیم یا آروم بکشیم از کجا پاره میشه مشابه سوالات کتاب هالیدی دانشگاه بوده
گسسته بهترین منبعش سوالا کنکورا گذشتست و کتاب خیلی سبزم بدیش نیست تازه چاپ شده

----------


## parnian 19

درسته ک تستای کنکورو  از کتاب نمیدن ولی وقتی کتابو میخونین مطالبشو بهتر میفهمین ب نظر من اصلا کتابو کنار نذار ولی تو این دوره ک هستیم سعی کن تمرکزتو بیشتر بذاری روی تست
البته من خودم واسه درسای ریاضی و گسسته و....... کتابو نمیخونم چون خیلی وقت گیره.
کتابای تست معمولا مبحث بندی داره سعی کن متن کتابو با توجه ب مبحث بندیش بخونی بعد تستای مربوط ب اون مبحثو بزنی
ب نظر منم واسه 'گسسته بهترین منبع تستای کنکور سال گذشتس
رک بگم استرس داشته باشی ب جایی نمیرسی :36: 
هر وقت استرس داشتی درستو بذار کنار ب ایندت فک کن ب هدفت ب اینکه 4 ماه دیگه وقتی کنکورتو دادی وقتی از نتیجش راضی بودی ب این روزا ک بر میگردی ب خودت افتخار میکنی
سعی کن ب تواناییات فک کنی ب جنبه های مثبت درس خوندنت هر وقت اروم شدی دوباره برو سر درست چون با استرس هر چی بخونی از ذهنت میپره :35: 


> ممنون parnian 19 جان!
> 
> فقط به نظرت خوندن کتاب درسی چقدر میتونه مفید باشه؟
> 
> بابا تست هایی که میاد اصلا از کتاب نیست تو کنکور! 
> 
> به نظرت از هر درس چند تا سوال میاد از کتاب تو کنکور؟
> 
> چقدر این حرف رو قبول داری که منبع اصلی کنکور کتابه و کتاب واسه کنکور عالیه؟
> ...

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> با سلام.
> 
> مشاوران عزیز من یک مشکل مشاوره ای داشتم:
> 
> من برنامه تحصیلیم رو به صورت هفته ای تقسیم کردم.و روزانه قرار گذاشتم که 3 درس بخونم.!
> 
> ولی احساس میکنم زیاد تست نمیزنم.!یعنی نمیدونم چرا.!با این که خیلیا میگن ما اینقدر تست میزنیم که بعضی تست ها رو چند بار میزنیم.!
> 
> من درس رو میخونم ولی احساس میکنم تست کم میزنم.!
> ...


سلام. تعداد درس ها رو در روز بیشتر کنید.
به اینکه نکات بادتون میمونه یا نمیمونه توجه نکنید. به استعدادتون رجوع کنید و ببینید زمانی که با یک تست جدید روبرو میشید ، چند راه رو بهتون پیشنهاد میکنه. بهتره ابتدا با استعداد و خلاقیت خودتون ، سوالا رو حل کنید. اگر نتونستید نکات سوال رو بخونید و حتما حتما اونا رو یادداشت کنید و روزانه 10 دقیقه مرورشون کنید.
در مورد سرعت تست زنی هم راه های بسیار زیادی وجود داره. اما بهتره ابتدا تست ها رو با دقت حل کنید و بعد از مدتی که به تسلط رسیدید به فکر افزایش سرعت باشید.
در مسیر کنکور تست زنی و تمرین حرف اول رو میزنه. اما اگر از حد عادی خارج بشه نتیجه عکس میده.
در ضمن بهتره یک مقدار سرعت مطالعتون رو بالا ببرید. احتمالا به کند خوانی عادت کردید.

----------

